# Wiring!



## Pjordan (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey guys, so we've made the leap and got the legal proceedings rolling to take our lease. The question now is wiring.

We're taking over an old hair dressers which has two showers wired up, these are on 45 amp circuits. Can I use the wiring from these for my espresso machine or would I have to replace the breaker with a 20amp one? Also can I use a domestic 25amp flex outlet to connect it? Getting hold of the rules as to what an electrician needs to do and what I'm allowed to do seems tricky, where's the best place to get the low down?

Cheers guys

Paul


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

First stop is an electrical assessment by a registered electrician, then a quick chat to council planning officers if the questions cannot be resolved by the sparky

The electrician should be able to advise on current state of the wiring and also the maximum capacities for use.

Have you had a survey done already?


----------



## Pjordan (Feb 6, 2011)

Not yet, but I will, that clears things up, cheers Glenn. Just to double check, is this legislation or an advisory, I can't seem to find anything which says it is law.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Check out "part P of Building Regulations, that's the one that deals with electrical installations

Factors worth considering here, as you have to ask your earlier questions it seems obvious your skill level is not high enough for you should be messing with your electrics. If you do some of the work and your installation burns the place down who will be liable for the damage?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Won't your machine manufacturer be able to send you the installation requirements?


----------



## Pjordan (Feb 6, 2011)

Cheers for the advice guys, research done, electrician hired. Still attempting to get a strong handle on the figures. I have no energy consumption figures to work on, would be great if anybody could tell me the ballpark figure they spend on electricity monthly? I am planning on running one two group espresso machine, grinder, till, lights, fridge and a water heater. Not a lot of cafe area. Any figures from somebody running something similar would be great! Thanks

Paul


----------



## MKDavid (Jun 19, 2011)

Once you get past the electrics and start fitting out, give me a bell if you need a till from dead simple( and cheap) to lovely touch screen functionality.

07538639890

David


----------

